# Our new foster kittens.



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello again everyone,

On Thursday night my hubby and I became foster parents to 5 little kittens. 
I had posted some questions in the feral cat section, and had promised to post pictures of the little ones as soon as could get them home.

Well, here they are. I hope that you enjoy the little cuties. I know that we are having fun with them around. 

Be warned.....there are 10 pictures all together, so you might suffer from kitten overload. Look at your own risk. 

The kittens are about 5 weeks old, and there are 3 boys and 2 girls. 
The 2 tabby ones are boys, and the one white one with two little grey streaks on the head is a boy. The white one with a lot of grey on the head is a girl and the pure white one is a girl. She is also the runt.



























































































Believe it or not, they are all litter trained already. We only had 1 "accident" and that was because the little guy was too close to the side of the litter box and went over the side instead. :roll:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

My husband now wants to foster kittens after seeing those photos! :lol: 

Don't think Velvet would appreciate it though. 

What a bunch of cuties!! You must be having such fun with them.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

:O they are beyond cute!


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

How sweet! Your big cat must be easy-going... doesn't seem to mind the little babies. 

They are so so so cute!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd love to have those cuties running around, I bet you're having alot of fun


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

weluvcookie said:


> How sweet! Your big cat must be easy-going... doesn't seem to mind the little babies.


My big guy "Boo" is pretty easy going however, he sure is doing a lot of hissing at the little tykes. The only way to let him know that they are not a threat to him is to pet him while they are close to him.:roll: 
Swiffer will hiss if they come to her, but, if she goes to them, she is fine. 
Mouse is actually afraid of them. He runs and hides whenever we have them out of the "nursery".

It is so funny to watch them play with eachother, as well as themselves. The things that they try to get into is hilarious.:lol: 
You will all be pleased to know that I have found homes for all of them, and they will be ready in about 2 weeks. I don't know who is going to miss them more, me or my hubby. Then again, whenever they are in the "nursery", Boo will sit at the door and talk to them. He might not care for them being here, but he sure looks for them when they are not in sight.:? 
In the mean time, they are getting lots of food, water, and love from both my hubby and me.:wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I want them all!!!! Even Boo!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Heather102180 said:


> I want them all!!!! Even Boo!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thems is fightin' words Heather.:twisted: 
I was once offered $1000.00 for Boo by an Oriental family. (He was only four months old at the time. He is now 5, and I love him more now than I did then.) They thought that because he was an all orange polydactyl, that he would bring good luck to their home and family. I told them that he was not for sale, and that no amount of money could ever replace him. They smiled, bowed, and told me that they understood completely. They also appologized in case they had offended me. As for the kittens, they are all going to good homes in a couple of weeks. :crying 
I will be sad to see them go, but, at least I know that they will have had a good start.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Heather102180 said:


> I want them all!!!! Even Boo!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thems is fightin' words Heather.:twisted: 
I was once offered $1000.00 for Boo by an Oriental family. (He was only four months old at the time. He is now 5, and I love him more now than I did then.) They thought that because he was an all orange polydactyl, that he would bring good luck to their home and family. I told them that he was not for sale, and that no amount of money could ever replace him. They smiled, bowed, and told me that they understood completely. They also appologized in case they had offended me. As for the kittens, they are all going to good homes in a couple of weeks. :crying 
I will be sad to see them go, but, at least I know that they will have had a good start.

Sorry about the double post, I accidentally sent it twice.


----------



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

How can you tell them apart? Wow! I love them all! Are they all from the same litter...if so that is odd in my opinion but they are all beautiful!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes, they were all from the same litter. The white ones each had their own little bit of grey on them, and the tabbies were different colours. One was more of a brown, and the other one was a little more grey/black in colour. 
They all have new fantastic homes now, and they are all doing really well.
It's funny though, I was pretty sure that the tabbies would be the first to go, however, the littlest white one was gone first, and then the other two white ones. The tabbies were the last ones to find homes. 
I sure miss their antics.


----------



## CyCLoBoT (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW...All of them are so cute. You must be pretty busy looking after all of them. I have one and keeps me so busy... I can't imagine having all these kittens at once. I wouldn't mind fostering kittens too now.


----------

